# Taming?



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Could somebody please tell me the steps of taming or any experience u did with your bird that worked rocko already lets me touch him what im still trying to teach him is to step up and even though he looks like he wants to bite me i dont think he actually would i feel like a monster to him when im trying to get him to step up and hes just running around i cant even get him to sit on my bed if he sees my hand he runs. I checked lots if websites for taming nothing is working


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Anybody? Help


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

I've never had to tame a bird myself as all of mine were tame when I got them but from what I've seen there are numerous ways to tame a bird. I'm sorry I can't be more help. I know some birds pick up the step up command really quickly when you just push on their chest gently with your finger and step up, and some take longer. Will he sit on your finger at all? He's probably more likely to step up from your finger than from your bed as there's not a lot of places to run to on your finger. Once he's on your finger try to get him to step up over and over like he's walking up stairs. Obviously that takes practice but I've taught birds (already tame but didn't know step up) to step up in a matter of minutes. It's different if they're untamed and afraid though. The fear is what needs to be addressed before anything else, trust needs to be earned.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Food...use millet as birds like it the best. Offer him sprigs at first and move your hand closer to him as he eats them. Then, make him step onto your hand to get to the millet. Eventually he'll be able to do this without the millet. It just takes time and patience.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

tasheanne said:


> I've never had to tame a bird myself as all of mine were tame when I got them but from what I've seen there are numerous ways to tame a bird. I'm sorry I can't be more help. I know some birds pick up the step up command really quickly when you just push on their chest gently with your finger and step up, and some take longer. Will he sit on your finger at all? He's probably more likely to step up from your finger than from your bed as there's not a lot of places to run to on your finger. Once he's on your finger try to get him to step up over and over like he's walking up stairs. Obviously that takes practice but I've taught birds (already tame but didn't know step up) to step up in a matter of minutes. It's different if they're untamed and afraid though. The fear is what needs to be addressed before anything else, trust needs to be earned.


He has come on my finger himself a few times like if i had him out and if he flew he would sometimes land on my finger but if i try to get him to step up he hisses at my finger i tried using a perch and he has stepped up on that but sometimes he runs from it


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

roxy culver said:


> Food...use millet as birds like it the best. Offer him sprigs at first and move your hand closer to him as he eats them. Then, make him step onto your hand to get to the millet. Eventually he'll be able to do this without the millet. It just takes time and patience.


Ive tried that before and it worked but as soon as u move the millet away he tries to peck at my finger


----------



## Lillyvon (Apr 12, 2015)

Where are you? Sound like someone needs to come around to help you out. I see all your threads and you REALLY want to love your bird and he's just not what you expected as in training etc.

You do not want a biting bird - I tell my partner that all the time but he works long days and just wants to enjoy them - not train them. It's my job to train them. There is a guy called The Parrot Whisperer on YouTube. I find he's quite good.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Lillyvon said:


> Where are you? Sound like someone needs to come around to help you out. I see all your threads and you REALLY want to love your bird and he's just not what you expected as in training etc.
> 
> You do not want a biting bird - I tell my partner that all the time but he works long days and just wants to enjoy them - not train them. It's my job to train them. There is a guy called The Parrot Whisperer on YouTube. I find he's quite good.


Lillyvon i posted this in April Rocko has improved since then its like as the days go by the more tame he becomes and i find out why he wasnt stepping up inside the cage its because i moved his cage to a different spot and today I just wanted to move him back where his cage used to be and he steps up now hes not scared he just didnt like where he was so i moved him back and for training hes a smart bird and usually finds out quickly what he needs to do like yesterday i was teaching him wave and hes getting the hang of it i train him everyday and i saw a few of the parrot whisperer i dont think hes that good like he has a video called how to tame a new bird in 1 day i dont think thats possible I think Manda & Rio and the parrot wizard are good and bird tricks the parrot wizard has helped alot with Rockos training


----------

